# Cheapest Melamine Chipboard



## Jon_Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Just wondering where you all by your boards from?

I've used homebase before, but that works out quite pricey


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I haven't bought any for a while, but the last time I did for some kitchen cabinets I got a good price at Jewsons, that was for white.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Sheppards is the best and great shop too

Location


----------



## Azpiercedaz (Sep 17, 2006)

Las time i went to B&Q, an 8ft x 4ft piece of melamine was 15 quid and they cut it for free, you can get an entire 3ft viv from that, obviously any larger will require more than one board. hope this helps


----------



## AndyDaDude (Oct 30, 2007)

i get mine from work, a roughly 9.5ft x 6ft x 18mm sheet is £25 and just cut it all myself : victory: apart from that wickes, b+q, jewsons etc all should do good prices and cut it for you: victory:


----------



## Jon_Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------

